# UK Competitions 2021



## johnandthecube (May 3, 2021)

Hi

Are there any plans for UK competitions happening in 2021? I'm a relatively new cuber and I want to get a chance to qualify for Worlds 2021 and I live in the UK. It might be silly to have to travel further to qualify than to actually go to worlds!

Thanks

John


----------



## abunickabhi (May 4, 2021)

There are no competitions in UK planned this year (https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rs&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=list)

I think the best bet you have for getting the qualifying times, is to mail the organisers explaining your situation, and hearing a solution or reply from them.

I agree travelling to China, Australia and NZ (the only places that have comps), just to qualify for Almere is too ambitious.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 4, 2021)

I think the UK organisers are waiting until June 21st to see whether Boris Johnson sticks to his word and actually does open up fully then, then hopefully we can have some competitions over the summer, if we don't fully open up on June 21st then I don't think worlds is happening anyway.


----------



## johnandthecube (May 4, 2021)

Thanks for your help! That does sound good waiting until June 21st - very good points. In the mean time I'll message the organisers and see if they have any suggestions because I'm sure there are more people in my situation.


----------



## LBr (May 4, 2021)

I'm sorry but i dont think that worlds will happen this year but there might be a uk comp if the rules allow it


----------



## PCCuber (May 5, 2021)

On the bright side, we have a few more months to practise and improve q for real comp.


----------



## Jam88 (May 5, 2021)

johnandthecube said:


> Thanks for your help! That does sound good waiting until June 21st - very good points. In the mean time I'll message the organisers and see if they have any suggestions because I'm sure there are more people in my situation.


Yup, I'm in your situation . Was going to go to Bristol Open 2020 to get my qualifying times but,...


----------



## PCCuber (May 14, 2021)

Covid restrictions are easing this Monday. 

Large indoor performances and sporting events with a capacity of 1,000 people will be allowed.
Does this mean cubing comps will be allowed? Or do we still have to wait for June 21st?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 15, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> Covid restrictions are easing this Monday.
> 
> Large indoor performances and sporting events with a capacity of 1,000 people will be allowed.
> Does this mean cubing comps will be allowed? Or do we still have to wait for June 21st?


Technically I think small competitions have been allowed since April 12th but I don't think the delegates are going to run anything until at least June 21st and that's assuming that goes ahead as planned. Knowing what our government is like they will probably move the goalposts again (like a horse rider holding a carrot on a stick in front of the horse to keep the horse moving...).


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2021)

COVID-19 Situation Update (2021-05-16) — UK CUBE ASSOCIATION


We know you are all wanting to get back to competing, and we really want to get back to hosting competitions too! The safety of our competitors and their visitors is paramount to the UKCA and we are taking everything into account. The UK Government is hoping to remove all limits on social distancin




www.ukca.org


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 23, 2021)

https://leatherhead-open.ml


----------



## LBr (Nov 7, 2021)

big news.

There are going to be *3 competitions *in the UK in early 2022.

not much else to say yet, but one of them is in West London in February.


----------



## LBr (Nov 13, 2021)

__





Wakefield Open 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





The first of them has been announced


----------

